# Theatre 2.0



## JimSocks (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello again everyone! I have just moved from Illinois to Maryland, and am having a brand new home built. Of course- this is the perfect opportunity for theatre version 2.0! I have some equipment in mind that I wanted to run by you guys for thoughts and recommendations. Any insight you can provide would be appreciated!

Epson 5040UB
Da-lite ?da-snap? fixed 120? HD progressive 0.9 gain
Onkyo HT S9700THX 7.1
Harmony Elite remote

Just for comparison, the system I had before was an Epson powerlite home cinema 1080UB, a da-lite fixed +1.1 screen, a Sony DAV-HDX589W 7.1 surround system, and the harmony ultimate remote


----------



## enigami (Sep 18, 2017)

Atlona's HDR/HDCP 2.2 compliant HDMI matrix switcher maybe something to consider, https://bzbexpress.com/AT-HDR-H2H-44M-4K-HDR-4x4-HDMI-to-HDMI-Matrix-Switcher-by-Atlona.html


----------

